# Is Febreze safe or toxic?



## Jinnah

I sprayed some Febreze and decided I didn't like the smell. DH commented on it and said I shouldn't be spraying chemicals, anyway. I never thought of Febreze (the spray bottle) as a chemical, so I looked it up and some say it's toxic, some say it isn't. Do any of you use it? Has anyone heard that it isn't safe? Thanks!


----------



## yellowbell

I use it to spray on our couch. Not sure about being toxic but it's supposed to be antibacterial. In their advertisements, they use it for spraying children's bed and toys.
I have second thoughts about using it directly on baby stuff though.


----------



## Jinnah

yellowbell said:


> I use it to spray on our couch. Not sure about being toxic but it's supposed to be antibacterial. In their advertisements, they use it for spraying children's bed and toys.
> I have second thoughts about using it directly on baby stuff though.

LOL, I know! On the commercials, a woman will spray it on something and immediately shove it in her face and take a deep breath! LOL. I looked at the MSDS and it seems safe, but various websites say it's not and they hide the ingredients. Can't trust everything you read on the internet, though! I frequently used it during my first pregnancy, but I hadn't used it since then.


----------



## SarahBear

Of course it's toxic... Depending on what you're using it for, you could use things like baking soda and vinegar instead. A good rule of thumb is don't clean with anything you wouldn't eat... There are also cleaning products out there that tell you they're natural and list their ingredients. Looking at ingredients and keeping your eyes out for toxic/nontoxic ingredients is always a good idea.

Edit: a quick google search shows that it's supposed to be non-toxic, but I'm too skeptical to trust it.


----------



## Jessica Fern

I never even thought of this...Thanks I'll have to look it up, but I'm sure it can't be toxic...

Shoot, now I'm worried, eek!


----------



## Jinnah

Here is the MSDS for the one I used (Febreze extra strength fabric refresher):

https://www.pgpro.com/portals/0/images/msds/Febreze_fab refresh_msds_0509_eng.pdf

According to the MSDS, that one is safe and non-carcinogenic. It's all the other websites out there that are scaring me. Unless they are hiding ingredients (like some say), it should be safe. I did see one MSDS for a different Febreze that was not safe, so maybe it depends on which one you use.

I probably will not use it again, just to be safe. I was considering having the carpet cleaned again (in the room where I sprayed it on the carpet), but I'm not sure that is necessary after seeing the MSDS.


----------



## Jinnah

SarahBear said:


> Of course it's toxic... Depending on what you're using it for, you could use things like baking soda and vinegar instead. A good rule of thumb is don't clean with anything you wouldn't eat... There are also cleaning products out there that tell you they're natural and list their ingredients. Looking at ingredients and keeping your eyes out for toxic/nontoxic ingredients is always a good idea.
> 
> Edit: a quick google search shows that it's supposed to be non-toxic, but I'm too skeptical to trust it.

It's hard to tell when googling, isn't it? Apparently, if you ingest it, it will cause stomach upset and diarrhea, but that's about it and even soap will do that. It's probably best NOT to use it. I agree... baking soda and vinegar are much better to use. I really wish I had not used it.



Jessica Fern said:


> I never even thought of this...Thanks I'll have to look it up, but I'm sure it can't be toxic...
> 
> Shoot, now I'm worried, eek!

Don't be too worried. Check the MSDS for the one you use and see what it says. Unless they are lying, most are okay from what I can see. So far, I have only seen one that is carcinogenic. The rest seem okay. It's the other opinions I am seeing online that are scaring me, but I don't know how reliable those opinions are.


----------



## samj732

I don't think they can lie on their MSDS... That's government stuff and they could get in huge trouble for withholding info on those sheets.


----------



## san fran shan

I personally wouldn't use it. I don't think anything you spray in the air then inhale into your lungs is good for you. After getting my BFP I stopped using perfume even and I hold my breath when I spray my hair with hairspray, LOL. There are very lax government regulations on labeling even the food we eat. Like how food doesn't have to be labeled if it is genetically modified, or how the meat scraps filled with ammonia aren't labeled either. I am on the more cautious end and haven't gotten a pedicure since finding out I'm pregnant.


----------



## Jinnah

samj732 said:


> I don't think they can lie on their MSDS... That's government stuff and they could get in huge trouble for withholding info on those sheets.

I would hope not! This is the website that got me worried:

https://www.sustainablebabysteps.com/febreze.html

I don't know if they are just talking about the ones in the photo, or not. ???



san fran shan said:


> I personally wouldn't use it. I don't think anything you spray in the air then inhale into your lungs is good for you. After getting my BFP I stopped using perfume even and I hold my breath when I spray my hair with hairspray, LOL. There are very lax government regulations on labeling even the food we eat. Like how food doesn't have to be labeled if it is genetically modified, or how the meat scraps filled with ammonia aren't labeled either. I am on the more cautious end and haven't gotten a pedicure since finding out I'm pregnant.

I agree... there are very lax government regulations, even on food. I just hope what I did use will be okay. I sprayed it in the master bedroom, yesterday, and I can still smell it. I just put some baking soda down in the area I used it and will vacuum that up tomorrow. Hopefully, that will at least get rid of the smell (I don't like it at all).


----------

